

Ask HN: Are we in a bubble? - relaunched

Valuations are high. Money seems pretty easy to come by, especially seed money. I&#x27;m starting to see lots of people around that &quot;Help entrepreneurs [or startups]&quot; do something. Headlines are becoming pervasive and corporate America is trying to co-op everything startup.<p>I always look to Steve Blank, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;steveblank.com&#x2F;2011&#x2F;06&#x2F;17&#x2F;are-you-you-the-fool-at-the-table&#x2F;, and I wanted to know what you all think.
======
relaunched
Clickable: [http://steveblank.com/2011/06/17/are-you-you-the-fool-at-
the...](http://steveblank.com/2011/06/17/are-you-you-the-fool-at-the-table/)

------
27182818284
I love that the title of this got edited to have the "[March 2015]"

That feels about right, haha.

